# i just bought a f-superduty



## robertalston23 (Jun 19, 2019)

hello
dont know if this is where I need to be 
i just bought a f-superduty and needing the front hub or if someone has an front axle any help would be great 
thanks


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Will need more information to try to give you any help. Year, model, you need a four wheel drive engagement hub, or the wheel bearing hub assembly?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

how about giving the guy a chance to respond and not derailing his thread 

thanks


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the P/S Rob, like Randall said ^ more info needed, year / model /liter/ post a pic of that hub?


----------



## MetcalfeEnterprises (Aug 6, 2019)

As far as I know the F-Superduty trucks only came in 2wd and there was a company somewhere that did conversions on them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MetcalfeEnterprises said:


> As far as I know the F-Superduty trucks only came in 2wd and there was a company somewhere that did conversions on them.


What?????????????


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

MetcalfeEnterprises said:


> As far as I know the F-Superduty trucks only came in 2wd and there was a company somewhere that did conversions on them.





Mark Oomkes said:


> What?????????????


I think he is talking about previous to 97. That what is now F450/550 was just called an F-Superduty. In 98 they dropped the "f" in front of the Superdudy and started tagging all trucks F250 and up in GVWR as a Superdudy and started naming the 450/550.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think he is talking about previous to 97. That what is now F450/550 was just called an F-Superduty.


Correct.
F-super duties were solid front axle trucks, not offered in 4x4 configurations from factory.
It's like the GM 3500HD's of the same era.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think he is talking about previous to 97. That what is now F450/550 was just called an F-Superduty. In 98 they dropped the "f" in front of the Superdudy and started tagging all trucks F250 and up in GVWR as a Superdudy and started naming the 450/550.


K


----------



## MetcalfeEnterprises (Aug 6, 2019)

Philbilly2 said:


> I think he is talking about previous to 97. That what is now F450/550 was just called an F-Superduty. In 98 they dropped the "f" in front of the Superdudy and started tagging all trucks F250 and up in GVWR as a Superdudy and started naming the 450/550.


Right you are.


----------



## Tom.S Snow Removal (Oct 29, 2017)

MetcalfeEnterprises said:


> As far as I know the F-Superduty trucks only came in 2wd and there was a company somewhere that did conversions on them.


Pretty sure F-250 had a 4-wheel drive package just some of them have a wishbone instead of solid axle in second half of 98 they switch to Super dookie and everything has solid axle


----------

